# Looking for work in or near BUffalo



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking for some work in or near Buffalo area. Will travel a little to make some money. I have a Chevy 1500 with a 7.5 Meyer. Give me a call or leave a post and I:salute: will call you back. 631-236-3849


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll keep you in mind in case I ever have a break down. I have a couple lots and a few residential properties.


----------



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thank you*

I am always ready. All you have to do is call. Thanks again.
r/
Sean


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

im also in hamburg and have full welding and cutting if need be at any hour.....
997-9117cell


----------

